# Need help to pass CA Smog Test



## Wyldstyle (Sep 10, 2003)

All right,

long story short I failed the emissions portion of the CA smog test. Passed Visual & Functional with Hotshot CAI installed. Failed NO (PPM). Amount Measured 1160 (716max) @ 15mph and 1098 (764) @25mph. I have passed smog before with CAI installed. I am wondering if getting a tune up will help. I know I have not changed my air filter in about a year. Would changing the air filter help pass smog? Currently I am burning 91, up from 89 to help a bit. Any ideas for a 95 Nissan Sentra.

Thanks


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

High NO readings usually indicate a lean condition. Might try (if you haven't already) running a new ground to the MAF (do a search and you'll find it). Air filter shouldn't have that much of an effect, but should be replaced any way at every other oil change.


----------



## EvilPotato (Sep 6, 2005)

EGR malfunction, I got high NOx too when i went for smog. Here's what you do: Warm up your car to operating temperature, then rev it up to 3k rpm while feeling the EGR diaphragm for movement, if it doesn't move check all the lines and hoses, most likely it will be that 4" piece of hose that comes from the EGR valve to the BPT valve as they tend to rot (it did on mine and i've read posts about it happening to other forum members) If your EGR is working properly in the first place, change O2 sensors. And you're lucky they let your CAI pass, I had to take my short ram intake off (test only sucks!)


----------

